# Jennifer Nicole Lee



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2008)

Muscular Development MDTV - Photo Shoot: Jennifer Nicole Lee


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2008)

Cant see it as of right now cuz of work.    Got any pics to attach?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Cant see it as of right now cuz of work.    Got any pics to attach?



this is her, but you have to see her "live'!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2008)

I want more!


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 25, 2008)

ditto...more photos


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 25, 2008)

she is smoking hot! I love her hair.


----------



## Mags (Jun 26, 2008)

She is awesome.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 26, 2008)

eh she is hot but not amazingly so.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> eh she is hot but not amazingly so.



Should I go ape shit cuz I think she is amazingly hot?

Honestly, i dont know yet.  Id have to see more of her.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 26, 2008)

lol like i said she is hot but not insanely hot. i give her a 7 on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## Mista (Jun 26, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> lol like i said she is hot but not insanely hot. i give her a 7 on a scale of 1-10.



Post a pic of a 9 or 10


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 26, 2008)

ask prince jamie eason is easily a nine. all depends on taste in women. i am also biast on that what becouse i have met jamie. she is stunning and super friendly. personality and looks thats were its at. i just dont think this chick is drop dead thats all.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> lol like i said she is hot but not insanely hot. i give her a 7 on a scale of 1-10.



if she is a 7 on your scale I would love to see who you rate as a 10?


----------



## Mista (Jun 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> if she is a 7 on your scale I would love to see who you rate as a 10?



Himself.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jun 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> if she is a 7 on your scale I would love to see who you rate as a 10?


----------



## Mista (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-bang-any-female-who-would-9.html#post1750048


----------



## Metallibanger (Jun 26, 2008)

Mista said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-bang-any-female-who-would-9.html#post1750048



She's so hot...


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 26, 2008)

Mista said:


> Himself.



shit ya rite smartass. if you really think that then man i must portray a akira size ego on here.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> shit ya rite smartass. if you really think that then man i must portray a akira size ego on here.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> shit ya rite smartass. if you really think that then man i must portray a akira size ego on here.



  I am prolly the most insecure one here.  I just so happen to have confidence in certain aspects.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 27, 2008)

lol akira i couldnt help it. some of your posts are just misleading. i dont think you are egotistical. all in good fun bro.


----------



## Mista (Jun 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> lol akira i couldnt help it. some of your posts are just misleading. i dont think you are egotistical. all in good fun bro.



Suck my dick????


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice, I liked that.
__________________


----------

